# Nissan Titan



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi,

Just got the fever. Picked up a Titan yesterday and I think I really like it but I would like to hear from you who have towed your Outbacks with the Titan. What are your likes and dislikes. If this has been discussed I am sorry, tried a search. Also, where exactly did you place your break controller. Thanks in advance.

Geoff


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Love the truck. Pulls the 25 very nicely.

Mounted the Prodigy brake controller under the dash, just left of the steering column.

Love the BIG TOW mirrors. Handy.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Jolly for the reply, I have to say that it was your posts over the last couple of mnoths that have pulled me in the Titan's direction (no punn). At first I was leaning towards the F150 but my Explorer had so many silly problems bringing me back to the dealership I could not chance it. One question, why to the left of the steering column and not right? (Prodigy)

I am looking forward to NOT strapping on the McKesch mirrors next time out.

Thanks.
Geoff


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We opted for the F150 because 1) we got an incredible deal, and 2) it was much more pleasant to drive and more comfortable on a daily basis.

My only question is, where do you live and/or camp. Many on this website tow with F150, 1500s, Titans, Tundras, and comparable vehicles and love them. We live in Colorado and find that our TV really lacks the power to pull our little 21RS on long, steep grade at high altitude. It gets the job done, but there's a lot of swearing from me involved! shy If you're gonna camp in the mountains routinely - get a bigger truck - wish I had.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Geoff,

Congrats on the new TV!









We pull a 28RS-DS with our Titan, and have been very pleased with it. Living in Oregon, we have our share of hills and mountains, and the Titan easily climbs them with a full load.

Of course the real testimonial will come from Jared (NotYet). He pulled his 28RS-DS literally across the country - and back - with his Titan, including some of the highest passes in North America, and had no problems.

One thing to brace yourself for, however, When towing the gas mileage blows. We come in right at 8.0MPG, and with gas prices approaching $3.00/Gal, that's going to hurt!









Anyway, enjoy your Titan, I think you will be very pleased with your decision.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Geoff...my bad. I meant RIGHT of the steering column. It was out of the way, didn't interfere with my legs, and I can reach it easily.

Doug...MPG certainly suffers. Must be all that torque and horsepower!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Amen Brother! Amen!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Titan is a wonderful TV and just a wonderful truck to drive. They have found a problem in that some of the brakes are a little undersized. The factory has a fix which they will install, and they have extended the brake warrenty to 3 yrs, unlimited miles. You may want to ask your dealer if your new one has already been upgraded on the brake JUDDER problem. I'm going to have mine done soon as I'm just starting to feel it.

Dreamtimers


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Dreamtimers
The problem with the brakes are that the rotors are not dissipating the heat and they are getting to hot and warping (The Titan and Armada are the same just different bodies)
I just had the upgrade put on mine yesterday.
Same size rotors and thickness, What they changed was they added more fins to dissipate the heat.
Lets see if that works!!!

Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Geoff,
> 
> Of course the real testimonial will come from Jared (NotYet). He pulled his 28RS-DS literally across the country - and back - with his Titan, including some of the highest passes in North America, and had no problems.
> 
> ...


I have done over 10,000 miles with the Titan 28 RSDS combo including several of the passes in southern Colorado, northern AZ, and NM. Additionally I now live at the top of a 2 mile 12% hill. I have never found the Titan laking in power or stopping. It is soft in the rear end so I added Firestone ride-rite air springs and that has made a difference in load leveling and weight distribution.

I have three kids in car-seats or boosters and they all fit comfortably across the back row. I truly love the Titan and would not trade it for less that a 1 Ton big block.

I tow at about 9.5 mpg average and drive at 15mpg. If you have any specific questions send them on.....

I am just about settled in my new quarters but I will try to answer when possible.

Jared 
Not Yet finished moving


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jared,

9.5MPG towing? Wow! I'm impressed.
Must be all those Subway Sandwiches!







(groan)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your replys. After 3 days I must say that I really love the power, ride and feel of the Titan. I have read some posts about the somewhat soft rear end and I hope that the Equalizer hitch will help spread out the weight. As for the brakes, the titan web site has said the same thing about the brakes and I think it is a good idea to call the dealer to find out if my brakes are the newer design, I have to take it in anyway because the driver side speaker appears to be blown out already. The only other complaint I have been reading about is the rear end gears going but hopefully that has been fixed. Too bad about the milage, I got about the same with my Ford Explorer V8 and hoped it would be better but if it tows as good as you guys say the milage is secondary.

Thanks again!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PDX...what kind of bike rack you have in that TITAN?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jolly,

It is a Yakima rack system. The bike racks have a pivoting 'A' frame that clamps to the lower tube of the bike frame, and straps that bind the wheels into a base channel. All this is mounted to a pair of universal cross tubes, that are in turn attached to rails on the top of my steel tonneau.

I currently have two racks mounted, but am adding two more (for the kids bikes) this weekend.

The whole setup works pretty slick. Does not take up any bed space (although, the bikes take a bit of effort to hoist up there!

Let me know if you want, I can post some pictures.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Doug...
Great idea! I have a TruXedo tonneau cover. I have to roll it up, and my racks are in the Utili-Trac channel.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice setup Jolly









If I did not want a solid tonneau, I probably would have done something similar.
I'll try to get a couple of pictures of mine this weekend.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

